# pigs #2 and #3 for 2015



## sawtooth (Feb 9, 2015)

The older and bigger  ones of the group left pretty quickly as soon as they identified something foul on the air. The younger and less experienced ones failed to prepare their escape in time and received a beautiful Bear Razorhead, complimented by a brand new, shiny, 2016. 
  Saturday at dark -thirty I was standing waist -deep in sticker bushes trying to figure out how to approach a group of hogs that was bedded just out of my sight. I knew that I wasn't going to make it happen and still have enough daylight for a shot if I just stood there. So I carefully backed out and purposefully walked upwind in a clear spot hoping to bust up the group and catch a straggler. It worked very well even though it is a prime example of what NOT to do. Most of the pigs left like they had been fired from a cannon, one little sow did not. She darted from the brambles and froze not very far from me. She took off again with two more holes than she had when she started her day. When I inspected my arrow It looked just like I wanted it to... bright red from steel to plastic. But, as it turned out, I hit her a little high and did not locate her that night. 
 Sunday, dark-thirty, same general area, same scenario pretty much. I heard a group of hogs but I couldn't see them, and daylight was getting scarce. I heard the pigs but I couldn't tell what direction they were moving in, so I just squatted down in the sticker bushes and waited. I had a nice wind, and in seconds the pigs started filtering out of the thick privet into the firebreak. One, or more, of them must've seen me because they all  took off- except for one. She trotted out to a later-paced-off twenty five yards and turned to look at me. She started to leave again, only this time she was 557 grains heavier. The blood trail I followed was generous and I was happy about that. About thirty yards in I found a pig, but it was the one from the day before! So I took a quick phone picture, it's really difficult to take a hunter-pig-bow- selfie with a phone. I continued on the blood trail until I spotted the reflective tape on my arrow (on of the BEST things that I've ever done to assist in the recovery of things that I've arrowed- reflective tape. Thanks, RC.) The pig was rustling a little bit, but down. As I approached her she popped up and trotted off. At 15 yards , she gained weight again. 
 Not very big pigs, but the little ones cook up nice. I love doing what I do. 
A little change up in equipment:
martin x200 45# recurve that Big Jim customized for me
Easton Camo hunter 2016
Bear razorhead


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 9, 2015)

Sack em up.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 9, 2015)

That's the way to get it done D.


----------



## Clipper (Feb 9, 2015)

Those X-200 bows are good shooters.  I have one that's 50#.  I guess there's more than one way to "skin a pig" as well as a cat, as the old saying goes.  Glad you are still putting pigs on the ground. I love to read the stories posted from south Georgia.


----------



## gurn (Feb 9, 2015)

Dendy I love the stories and pics.. keeps me missing the great Peach Gnat state  on my mind. Now I gotta run down in the basement and pull on that little 15lb kiddy bow  I'ts cool how you change up bows  with different carbon wood aluminum arras.
 Different heads to . Recon ya learn ah lot that way. 
Oh BTW where did ya pick up the nice Martin, ya might have told me but I forgot.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 10, 2015)

Good job. Talking about busting up a group many times I try to get in the middle of them cause I've learned the lead ones will come back when they realize their friends aren't tagging along.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 10, 2015)

Reflective tape and lighted nocks are great at dark time. Good job Dendy. I kinda like not to shoot through a pig when I've got a lighted nock on the end of my arrow and hope its not broken off and same for reflective tape.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 10, 2015)

Good stuff right there.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 10, 2015)

Good job


----------



## Al33 (Feb 10, 2015)

Love reading your hunting stories Dendy. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Great story telling Dendy! 

What did Big Jim do to the X-200 to customize it?????


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 10, 2015)

He worked the grip down to fit my hand perfectly and fitted it with a beaver tail grip.  Awesome work.  He recently did a mamba for me too- and it looks ten times better than the day it was brand new. I wish I could post a pic of it. nevermind, look at pics below.... Big Jim does magic.


----------



## ClovisSports (Feb 10, 2015)

Incredible!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks real nice Dendy!


----------



## chenryiv (Feb 11, 2015)

Congrats Dendy! Save a couple for me


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 11, 2015)

Man I would love to have a beaver tail grip put on my widow.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 11, 2015)

jerry russell said:


> Man I would love to have a beaver tail grip put on my widow.



Take it to jim, man.   He does a FINE job.  All my bows have nice beavers.


----------

